# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  آدم و البطالة

## الوردة الاردنية

آدم ...

ما أحوجك الى وظيفة ترتكز عليها لتتمكن من تحديات هذا العصر المشؤوم !!
أفنيت عمرك و انت تدرس لكي تجني ثمرة البطالة التي أضرتك أكثر مما نفعتك على الرغم من غياب نوافعها ...
قد تلعن العلم لكن لا !! ليس العلم من جعلك بطالاً انما غياب المناصب كما يقال /

يا آدم :

لا تجعل من انهيار البطالة يجرفك الى سفح جبل المبادئ النبيلة !
فكم من شاب ضيع نفسه بمجرد عدم تحمل لتلك المرارة ...
ستتشرد وانت تبحث عن وظيفتك التي تليق بك !
ستنتفخ عيناك من التعب ... لكن أبداً لا تلجأ الى الجدار السند كما احب تسميته
و لا تتجرع تلك الحبوب و المهلوسات قصد تهدئة نفسك و انسائها ...

يا آدم :

ان للبطالة انعكاسات سلبية مدمرة الى حد بعيد ...
و ما ذكرت منها الا القليل البارز للعيان
و ان تترقنا الى كل تلك السلبيات للزمتنا صفحات و صفحات ...
لكن بعض المجالات التي تأثر عليها البطالة جديرة بالذكر ... و على رأسها :



المجال الاقتصادي


آدم البطال يأكل و يشرب لكنه لا يعمل !! هذا أمر مؤكد ...
ألم تنتبهوا الى ان الدول تصنع الأغذية او تستوردها من الخارج بالنقود !!
و آدم الذي لا يعمل بمثابة بعوظة تمتص من اقتصادة الدول دون ان تأثر عليه بالايجاب و الزيادة .

المجال الاجتماعي و الثقافي :

لعل وصول الشعوب العربية الى ما هي عليه في الوقت راهن يرجع الى البطالة بنسبة آكبر !
فلا مجال لتقدم ... و لا اكتشافات ...و لا لأي شيء آخر !!
هي كما تركوها صانعي مجدها و خلودها تنتظر وصول جيل جديد لعله يحسن خدمتها ...
و بكل تأكيد ذلك لا يتحقق الا بالعمل و العمل الجاد !!

~___~

في الختام أعود للتأكيد فكرة ان البطالة شيء سيء جداً لآدم و قد يكون مهيناً كذلك لدى البعض !!
و كذلك ان الذنب ليس ذنب آدم ان كان قد درس بجد ... ولكن الذنب ذنب المسؤولين :
فنجد متخصص في الطب يعمل بواب او عامل نظافة ... فهذا ليس عدل بتاتاً





منقول

----------


## shams spring

*البطالــة هي من أكبــر مشكلاتنا في العصر الحديث , وبدل ما تقل يوم بعد يوم هي عم بتزيـد للأسف ...!
وأعتقد برأيي أنها من أكبـر مسببات المشاكل الاجتماعيـة الحالية , فهي أصبحت سببا رئيسيا للفراغ والانحراف والضياع لشبابنا وهم في عمر الزهور .

بتمنـى لو يتوجه بعض من مسؤولينا الى التركيز على مشكلـة البطالة بشكل رئيسي , لعلّ وعسى أن نسعى لحلها ...!

طرح قيّـم من صلب الواقع 
مشكو9ورة ::الوردة :: جزاكي الله كل خير لما تقديمه من مواضيع مفيدة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا شمس على مرورك وتفاعلك الحي معي

----------


## اليتيم العماني

صحيح , لكن آدم بحاجة إلى من يدعمه , ويهيأ له الظروف , ليكون قادرا على الإنتاج .

----------

